# AIRBRUSH ABSOLUTELY BEGINNERS



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

This is my second time I try something with airbrush. I still have my nerve so I will post more stuff later. Thank you for looking and posting your work.
 
Lucas


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that ain't bad! I would print out another copy of that pic you cut up for reference. The technique is what I used on my banshee plastics.

airbrush topic


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 11 2007, 04:04 AM~9422308
> *that ain't bad! I would print out another copy of that pic you cut up for reference. The technique is what I used on my banshee plastics.
> 
> airbrush topic
> *



Copy is great idea thank you! I check all your stuff but I was to shy to post there :biggrin: 

This technique is good and smart because I'm not good in free hand painting plus still need to learn to control my airbrush.


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

nice man!
is that an Iwata Eclipse u'r using?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

that is really cool. does everyone use this technique ?


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9427563
> *nice man!
> is that an Iwata Eclipse u'r using?
> *


yes right! Brand new :biggrin: post some of your work Homie!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

it's all good there... that's what the forum is for, to learn.

As a good rule too, it ain't fakin if you use stencils or masks. These are just tools to get the picture right, like graphic design, a computer is a tool to get your image finalized. 

The girls on the banshee were originally print outs that I cut out, like you did lowmemory, and I had a black and white copy so I could see the shadows more clearly. I also used some stencils, and even used a fine tip paint brush. If you can get a hold of some Airbrush Action magazines, a lot of cats don't just freehand 100%. Oh and another thing spray as large as you can image wise, then it gets easier than trying to spray a smaller image.


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm back with my third paint. Monte Carlo back view. I use black and white foto to create stencils and for straight lines like bumper I used ruler. Check it Homies.

Thanks to DeeLoc for some good help.


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice work


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Dec 16 2007, 02:19 PM~9465296
> *:biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah that's coming out real nice!


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

This booty was not easily trust me. I think go back to cars or just lines only. My girlfriend help me to finish some details


----------



## Blanco_Londres (Apr 10, 2007)

i like your work, if this is only your third attempt at airbrushing you'll go far, im sure, looks as good as some so called professionals, how long did it take you from start to finish to do the girl? :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

get a set of 'french curves' or even the "tru-fire" stencil from Mike Lavallee. Between both of these you'll have enough to do all kinds of booty curves. lol.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

good start,good job :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Dec 18 2007, 01:45 PM~9477682
> *This booty was not easily trust me. I think go back to cars or just lines only. My girlfriend help me to finish some details
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get discouraged! Read that other airbrush thread cause I posted a lot of tips on what to practice. 
You have the shading down! The pic looks tight.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope work !


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9427563
> *nice man!
> is that an Iwata Eclipse u'r using?
> *


yes


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blanco_Londres_@Dec 19 2007, 12:59 AM~9479481
> *i like your work, if this is only your third attempt at airbrushing you'll go far, im sure, looks as good as some so called professionals, how long did it take you from start to finish to do the girl? :thumbsup:
> *



like about 2 hours with cuting stencils....


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

my last work...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

NICE WORK , JUST GOT AN IWATA ECLIPSE HP-SBS AUTOGRAPHICS AIR BRUSH. SHOOTS THE SAME AS THE HP-CS JUST WITH A SIDE CUP. WILL POST UP SOME PICS AS SOON AS I SHOOT SOMTHING. GOT IT FROM COAST AIRBRUSH THEY HAVE THE BEST $$$


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

That mixer is looking tight homie.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

whats a good airbrush for a begginner? nice work btw


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work man


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

Do you have to use those little compressors or can you use a 60 gallon compressor?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Apr 28 2008, 05:07 AM~10518551
> *Do you have to use those little compressors or can you use a 60 gallon compressor?
> *


you can use either or wich ever u have.just have to get a regulator on it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn vary nice work man


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

NICE WORK! Where did you get those slipmats?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ANYUPDATES


----------

